
Can you out-race a computer? - ghosh
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/deep-learning-algorithm-can-outperform-humans-weighing-neighborhoods-0924#.VCgF2wTttIw.twitter
======
dosh
Bit off the subject, but think putting a computer on a race track (with
driverless car, of course) might be a good AI exercise. Although the physical
conditions are a bit extreme, it's a more controlled environment and would be
easier to optimize.

Perhaps a Nürburgring test would be comparable to turing test?

~~~
gambiting
I actually thought that we could combine F1 races with driverless cars, for
some really great entertainment. F1 races have huge restrictions on them to
improve safety of the drivers. But what if there were absolutely no limits to
the engines and such,but the cars had to drive themselves, with no external
data? That would be super exciting - teams could start building cars as fast
as physically possible,while at the same time their engineers would have to
keep tweaking the AI to make sure the cars don't crash themselves. It would be
great.

~~~
dignati
I'd love to see that. But I think one would have to understand a bit about AI
to enjoy this, which is generally not the case. Most people would probably
just think of it as a video game AI.

~~~
TheCraiggers
I respectfully disagree that an understanding of AI would be required to enjoy
this. People enjoy lots of sports without understanding the full rule set, for
example. They may "enjoy" the sport at a different level than what the more
knowledgeable spectators are enjoying it, but I wouldn't say one is better
than the other, or one person's enjoyment is any less valid.

And if you start giving each car spiffy names, maybe attach some
"personalities" to each car, and I'd bet you'd be very successful indeed.

------
limsdims
For example, the algorithm independently discovered that some things you often
find near McDonald's franchises include taxis, police vans, and prisons.
(Things you don’t find: cliffs, suspension bridges, and sandbars.)

MD, stay the hell out of my neighbourhood!

~~~
Houshalter
But does McDonalds cause prisons, or do prisons cause McDonalds?

------
kristopolous
that "find mcdonalds" game in the linked article has lots of bugs. it's
completely unplayable.

